# Ah - Help! Hedgehog is stuck.



## kfamily (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi there. New to forum. Got hedgehog yesterday to surprise kids for Christmas. 

The little guy was exploring my bathroom and has now crawled under the cabinet in a 3x3x3 space and I cannot get him out. He is curled up in a ball. I tried several different maneuvers to pull him out backwards but none of them worked and I am worried about injuring him.

He also didn't eat anything today.

? Will he come out on his own or do I need to do something ?

Ah! So worried. We just got the cute little guy.


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

Lure it out with food maybe. Taco went under the couch once where I couldnt reach him. I held a mealy to lure him out. It worked for me.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Warm up the bathroom. You can turn up the heat in the house or use a space heater to heat the room. 

Turn off all of the lights in the bathroom and be silent. Put some food on the floor and a piece of cloth your hedgie can crawl in and cuddle. .

Hopefully he will come out on his own


----------



## kfamily (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you! We did as you instructed above and he happily (?) came out after an hour or so. And we have now plugged all the crevices in the bathroom. Whew!


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Good to hear!!


----------

